# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Semmering Meetings 2009

## noox

Biken & Treffen am Semmering hierher!

Infos: Semmering-Bikepark
Rangers-Galerie: Semmering Fotos
Helmcam Video: Semmering DH

News 2009: Saisonstart 2009 im Bikepark Semmering

----------


## Laubfrosch

aaaah mir san zum rennen da. dh und 24h

----------


## Mexx

Wie schauts aus?
Wer ist denn zum Opening 09.05-10.05.2009 oben?
Also i werd fix beide Tage oben sein.

Greetz

----------


## michlfeit

werd auch beide tage dort sein.

----------


## CANFIELD Georg

werd auch sehr wahrscheinlich 2 tage beim opening oben sein...

----------


## hustla

wenns mir gut geht, bin ich sicher auch oben .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## radlfoara

wir werden auch ziemlich sicher dabei sein

----------


## Reini

Mitfahrgelegenheit:

Bin auch dabei; kommt aber auf einen von euch drauf an, ab wann  :Wink: 

Mei Schwester braucht a Auto am Samstag, und kommt dann am Abend raus am Semmering. Nur würd ich jetzt eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Wien (relativ egal von wo) zum Semmering brauchen  :Smile:  Also nur hinfahren  :Smile: 

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand ... ?

----------


## Sanchez

bin auch beide tage oben...

----------


## Sanchez

und scho wieder zaus...
wenn wer vorhat morgen raufzufahren, vergessts as. nehmts euch ein bier und gehts freecaster schaun is sinnvoller als auf einer komplett gschissanen strecken umanondazugurken, die bis auf eine kurve extrem unlustig is und ca. 100000 leute vor dir sind. 
man kann nur hoffen dass diese wappler die dh strecke bis zum rennen fertig bringen, sonst wirds lustig.
ajo, von anpassen der kartenpreise aufgrund geringerer leistung, ham die auch noch nix gehört. sind heute mehr oder weniger vorzeitig abgereist, weils uns zdeppat worden is. grundstimmung war heut generell ned so optimal für ein eröffnungsweekend, die die dort waren wissn wos i man.
weiter so semmering...

----------


## pagey

ich bin ja sicher dass alles gut wird (früher oder später) aber ganz ok war das heut ned ...

ich denk jeder hat verständnis dafür, dass des ganze viel arbeit is und nimmt auch in kauf dass zum opening wenig oder weniger fertig is, aber da sollts eigentlich selbstverständlich sein dass auch beim preis a bissl "weniger" geht  :Wink:

----------


## M.P.

Natürlich hat jeder Verständnis dafür, daß das ganze viel Arbeit is.
Jedoch sollt ma bei einem bikepark, bei dem an einem groß angekündigtem Opening-Weekend nur 1 1/2 Strecken befahrbar sind bzw. die schon teilweise am 2. Tag der Saison schon wieder hin sind, ein bisserl ein engegenkommen erwarten. (Nur kann ma natürlich net mitten an so einem tag zum reshapen beginnen - is auch klar)

War erst am So fahren - da war zumindest weniger los und I hab mi weder beim Kartenverkauf noch am Lift lang anstellen müssen.

Bin auch der Meinung, daß ma als Entgegenkommen bei so einem Zustand zumindest a bisserl a Preisreduktion macht - is ja in anderen Bikeparks auch so.

Hoff daß bis zum verlängerten WE vielleicht "doppelt" so viel strecken offen bzw. halbwegs fertig sind.

Wünsch dem Semmering Team gutes Gelingen :Smile:

----------


## akira

Ich war zwar froh darüber nicht mehr den berg rauf schieben zu müssen und die freeridestrecke war ja eh ganz witzig - aber wenn ich mir anschau wie groß und toll das opening angekündigt wurde, war ich schon gscheit angepisst dass die dh nicht fertig war - ich versteh ja dass echt wenig zeit zwischen "letzter schnee" und opening war um rechtzeitig fertig zu werden, aber da sind sie sicher nicht erst samstag früh drauf gekommen... und dass sie den Preis nicht angepasst haben... lass ich jetzt lieber unkommentiert... naja, aber mich hat ja niemand gezwungen zu fahrn  :Smile:  so gesehen... aber ob ich nächstes Jahr beim opening dabei bin wage ich mal zu bezweifeln...

----------


## sorris

hört sich aber net leiwand an.  :Confused:  

weiß jemand, wann alle strecken befahrbar sind? wäre hilfreich.

----------


## radlfoara

ja also ich hab nach anfrage eine Mail vom Semmering bekommen das die DH-Strecke ab dem we. mit dem 24. und 25. Mai wieder geöffnet is

----------


## sorris

> ja also ich hab nach anfrage eine Mail vom Semmering bekommen das die DH-Strecke ab dem we. mit dem 24. und 25. Mai wieder geöffnet is


danke. 
also eh schon nächste woche.

----------


## vladisman

hello,....

eröffnung war leider net so der knaller (hatte aber auch mit der gatschpartie ztun, bei strahlendem sonnenschein wärs auch gleich viel idyllischer gwesen :Mr. Yellow: ),....
aber wie schon vorher erwähnt wurde hatte die parkmannschaft nicht die zeit alle strecken in der kurzen zeit "verfügbar" zu machen,....wie solln se denn?
vor 2-3 wochen waren da noch schneewächten wo am wochende schon gfahrn wurde,....dauert haltn bisl,.....

und warum die downhill noch net offen is,...... :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow: 
hier herrschen "diverse" umbauarbeiten,........so geile umbauarbeiten, das ich gestern die karre den ganzen berg hochgeschoben hab, um mir dann das illegale vergnügen zu gönnen,...... :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow: 
wird halt noch überall ghackelt,.....gut so,......immer weiter machen,.....
echt geil!!!,...warten lohnt sich.....

ps: die sonne kommt soeben hervor,.......in 2 stund sperrt der lift auf, mei gips is weg,.....i muss weg :Arrow: ,....

mfg

----------


## noox

Laut hier DH ab 23. wieder offen.

----------


## noox

Update - hab grad von Markus Merz erfahren, dass sie schon ab Donnerstag, 21. Mai wieder offen ist.

https://www.downhill-board.com/51629...geoeffnet.html

----------


## Sanchez

wer fährt die nächsten tage amal am semmering und hätt eine mitfahrgelegenheit von wien aus. benzinkosten verstehen sich eh von selbst...
danke

----------


## pAz

hey leute.
wer ist den vorrausichtlich kommendes we. am semmering?
bei (halbwegs) schönem wetter werden wir zu 5.od.6. am samstag und sonntag da sein.
kann jemand eine günstige pension in der nähe (max. 10-15 min. fahrzeit) empfehlen?

wär cool,wenn ma auch mal paar wiener ausm forum trifft

----------


## .maraio.

> hey leute.
> wer ist den vorrausichtlich kommendes we. am semmering?
> bei (halbwegs) schönem wetter werden wir zu 5.od.6. am samstag und sonntag da sein.
> kann jemand eine günstige pension in der nähe (max. 10-15 min. fahrzeit) empfehlen?
> 
> wär cool,wenn ma auch mal paar wiener ausm forum trifft


salzburger invasion  :Big Grin: 
sehen uns bestimmt...

----------


## michlfeit

ich werd auch wieder unten sein 2 tage...

----------


## Sanchez

schau ma mal  :Wink: 
wie immer auf der suche nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit.
diesmal jedoch für 2 Personen  :Wink: 
wenn sich was ergibt bin ich auch oben...

----------


## michlfeit

falls ma mitn bus fahren gib i da bescheid.

----------


## Poison :)

hi!

kennt jemand eine möglichst günstige pension rund um den semmering?
(max 10min fahrzeit)

danke, lg

----------


## Mexx

> hi!
> 
> kennt jemand eine möglichst günstige pension rund um den semmering?
> (max 10min fahrzeit)
> 
> danke, lg


I weiß nur soviel das du am Semmering mit so um die 36€ rechnen mußt, hab nu nix günstigeres gefunden, ist dann aber mit Frühstück.
Die können die Preise so hoch halten weils ein Luftkurort ist.
Such auch schon länger nach einer günstigen Alternative.

Aber weils mir grad einfällt, die Besitzerin vom Berhof hat uns voriges Jahr angeboten im Heizungskeller(raum) zu schlafen und das für umsonst.
Weiß aber net ob dieses Angebot heuer auch noch aktuell ist.

Greetz

----------


## Sanchez

hotel belvedere kostet 39 € die nacht, mit swimmingpool, sauna, ...
abendessen kannst da auch ein steak um 20 € kaufen und zahlst nix auf.

----------


## pAz

des heißt 39,- inkl. abendessen und frühstück?
lg

----------


## tribune

Goil, des wär eine überlegung fürs rennwochenende...

lg

----------


## Sanchez

jop, sollt stimmen. fragts aber sicherheitshalber amal nach. kann auch sein, dass die an spezialtarif gmacht haben. freunde von mir haben dort übernachtet, ich selber noch ned.

----------


## pAz

aufgrund des doch bescheidenen wetters am wochenende werden wir vorrausichtlich nur einen tag (am ehesten mo.) da sein.
see you there

----------


## pAz

also:
poison und ich sind doch so. und mo. da.
erwin,snowthrill,noox,tribune kommen am mo.

einfach ansprechen,wir fallen mit orangem gewand eh auf  :Wink:

----------


## Reini

Ich werd am Sonntag rausfahren, je nach Wetter entweder Jersey oder mitm Anzug  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flo(w)rider

geil, im moment schneits am semmering.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sanchez

--> www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/bikepark/panorama/

----------


## michlfeit

zauberberg.at/de/zauberberg/g...etrieb-sommer/

naja heute geschlossen, wer weiss obs morgen überhauot offen haben

----------


## pAz

:Eek:

----------


## pAz

aufgrunddessen, dass die prognosen für heute gestern noch ganz anders aussahen und wir nicht mal wussten ob der lift heute offen sein wird sind wir nicht gefahren.
sind wahrsch. am di. dort.

----------


## vladisman

guten morgen,....

müssten heut normalerweise aber offen haben,....auf der hp steht nix das heute auch geschlossen wär,......
ich überleg mir grad ob ich mich in die karre setzen soll und nach wagrain oder leogang raufgondeln soll,......hats bei euch da oben besseres wetter?

mfg

----------


## vladisman

hallo nochmal

gondel war in betrieb,.....jedoch nicht für biker.
also hab ich nen coursewalk auf der downhill gmacht,...... :Twisted: 
bin echt schon gespannt aufs rennnen nächstes wochende.
das neue roadgap bei der enzianhütte is .......nice,.....
der is ganz schön weit da man schräg über die straße muss. weniger als 8 meter jump und ma sitzt im flat :Twisted: .

mfg

ps: es wäre nett wenns morgen mal aufsperren würden. die downhillstrecke ist weder extrem nass noch stehen pfützen drauf.
seh nicht ganz ein warum da kein betrieb herrscht.

----------


## janez

is des ganze jetzt "nur" fürs rennen oder bleibt das so?
wie läuft da jetzt die weitere streckenführung?
grüße

----------


## noox

uups... ob ich ma des trau... 
ich hoffe, die haben morgen offen. Wir hätten geplant morgen hinzufahren. Weiß jemand was. 600km umsonst wären schon sau beschissen...

----------


## mankra

> seh nicht ganz ein warum da kein betrieb herrscht.


Weil den Liftbetreibern die Radfahrer sch..ßegal sind. Nur wenn auch genügend Wanderer zu erwarten sind, schaltens ein (oder wieder ein, nach einem Gewitter).

----------


## michlfeit

Ich hab heute Nachmittag angerufen und sie haben gemeint es ist morgen offen.

Wir werden morgen auch dort sein...

----------


## Poison :)

shit, wie können wir heute erfahren ob die morgen biker mitnehmen?  :Cool: 

wars heud recht nass am semmering?

edit. zu langsam

die frage is ob des fix is..wollen ned 620km umsonnst fahren

----------


## michlfeit

naja sie hat gemeint wenn nicht ein Riesenunwetter oder viel Schneefall kommt dann is sicher offen...

----------


## Poison :)

> gondel war in betrieb,.....jedoch nicht für biker.





> Weil den Liftbetreibern die Radfahrer sch..ßegal sind. Nur wenn auch genügend Wanderer zu erwarten sind, schaltens ein (oder wieder ein, nach einem Gewitter).


hmm, da passt was nicht!
was war der grund dass sie heute keine biker mitgenommen haben?

morgen sagens richtig schön!  :Smile:

----------


## Erwin

sandra und ich kommen morgen Führ nach...
werden schaun das ma um 10:00 dann unten sind.
sagts uns bescheid wenn sich irgentwas ändern solte..

gruss erwin

----------


## Reini

> hallo nochmal
> 
> gondel war in betrieb,.....jedoch nicht für biker.
> also hab ich nen coursewalk auf der downhill gmacht,......
> bin echt schon gespannt aufs rennnen nächstes wochende.
> das neue roadgap bei der enzianhütte is .......nice,.....
> der is ganz schön weit da man schräg über die straße muss. weniger als 8 meter jump und ma sitzt im flat.
> 
> mfg
> ...


waaah hilfe, da bekomm ich ja nur angst beim zuschauen .... das ding ist ja doch etwas von der heftigeren sorte....

also i hab heute mit einer netten dame so gegen 13:15 geplaudert und die hat gemeint sie kann mir nicht versprechen sollte das wetter aber halten, und es nicht schneien sollte morgen schon offen sein  :Smile:

----------


## vladisman

hello

bin mir sicher das morgen offen is,....einzig und allein die northshores waren heute zugschneit,.....und auf der family wurde im oberen teil der schnee beseitigt,......der rest ist trocken!
die downhill is zwar regenfeucht aber es befindet sich keine einzige pfütze auf der strecke....
somit kamma guter dinge sein das morgen was geht,..... :Mr. Yellow: 

das roadgap is net ohne,...im ernst,....über 2 meter hoch und dann minumum 7 bis 8 meter schräg über die straße in eine heftige senke rein wo es dich sofort in einen eigens gebauten linksanlieger reinschießt.

ich weis net ob die schanze stehen bleibt,.....den anlieger werdens wohl lassen,...

zzzz,....

mfg

----------


## Poison :)

dann bis morgen um 10  :Smile:

----------


## janez

das heißt die einfahrt da in wald neben der enzian hütte (oder wies heißt) ist
geschichte? schade fand die stelle eigentlich immer sehr lustig....
naja vielleicht is des neue ja noch feiner  :Smile: 
wie gehts denn dann nach dem gap, anlieger weiter?
grüße

----------


## pagey

schaut auf dem foto aber ned so weit aus ..... die strasse is jo bestenfalls 2 meter breit an der stelle oder ?

----------


## janez

hab ich mir auch schon gedacht....die straße hat an der stelle max 3m würd ich sagen, wenn überhaupt....kann mich auch täuschen.....
grüße

----------


## Poison :)

werden wir morgen sehn pagey  :Wink: 

7h auto für 7h biken  :Yay:

----------


## Reini

> hab ich mir auch schon gedacht....die straße hat an der stelle max 3m würd ich sagen, wenn überhaupt....kann mich auch täuschen.....
> grüße


ich finds trotzdem etwas heftig... mal abgesehen davon das es keinen chickenway gibt, da die strecke ja auch die nicht "reinrassigen-DHler" fahren, wenns sie von der freeride kommen .... 

Soll jetzt nicht wirken als könnte man es niemanden recht machen, aber etwas flacher und es wäre auch für alle fahrbar  :Smile:

----------


## janez

versteh mich nicht falsch, find ja auch dass es relativ heftig 
aussieht.....mal schaun wies is wenn man da ist..... :Wink: 
grüße

----------


## mankra

Der Sprung steht ja nicht 90° quer zur Straße, sondern Diagonal, deshalb werdens schon ein paar Meter mehr sein.

----------


## vladisman

> Der Sprung steht ja nicht 90° quer zur Straße, sondern Diagonal, deshalb werdens schon ein paar Meter mehr sein.


genau so isses,...

bei bild 3 solltest wenn möglich schon weiter springen als bis zum äußeren ende des bildes,.....
aber das geht scho,......zumal die absprungrampe ja sogar ein bisl tückisch aufgerichtet/aufgeschnabelt is,...........

bistunarrisch,.... do werden sicher einige einbeißen,.....

mfg

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Ich werd mir mal anschauen wie das is- aber prinzipiell sind sprünge die weit gehen sollen UND kicken schon bedenklich- falls es so ist wirds sicher ein paar überschlagen :Rolleyes: 

Ich bin mehr ein fan von sprüngen wo man die weite mit speed macht... fahr beim rennen eh net mit also mir wurscht- weiss ich wenigstens wo ich mich beim zuscheuen hinstell wenns arg is :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

puh, zeug sollt ma eig. schon am vortag packen um wenigstens noch 30 min. schlaf zu gewinnen  :Wink: 
wurscht, um 6 gehts (gemütlich) los zum semmering  :Smile:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> puh, zeug sollt ma eig. schon am vortag packen um wenigstens noch 30 min. schlaf zu gewinnen 
> wurscht, um 6 gehts (gemütlich) los zum semmering



Jaj ja - der freizeitstress is scho was schlimmes... :Wink:

----------


## pagey

glaub i werd jetz auch langsam rauffahren.. wenns mi ned gfreut zum radeln dann trink i kaffee und tu a bissl deppad reden (des kann i eh besser ois radeln)  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atina

> hallo nochmal
> 
> gondel war in betrieb,.....jedoch nicht für biker.
> also hab ich nen coursewalk auf der downhill gmacht,......
> bin echt schon gespannt aufs rennnen nächstes wochende.
> das neue roadgap bei der enzianhütte is .......nice,.....
> der is ganz schön weit da man schräg über die straße muss. weniger als 8 meter jump und ma sitzt im flat.
> 
> mfg
> ...



der roadgap is da hammer!!!!!
bin den heute gsprungen, und jedes mal a nette sache, ABA da wünscht ma kan das wer zu kurz kommt, des endet böse!!!

aba super lösung für die stelle, das gefällt!!!  :Mr. Blue:

----------


## janez

wie weit gehts jetzt ca? und wie verläuft die streckenführung danach?
grüße

----------


## mankra

Auch wenns zum Anfang einiges an Überwindung gekostet hat, ich bin auch gesprungen. Jeder, der mich kennt, weiß, wenn ich etwas Springe, dann ist es für alle anderen auch kein Problem.
Geht neutral raus und die Landung ist breit und im richtigen Winkel, daß man sehrweich landet.

Selbst, wenn man zu kurz ist, kann mans auch stehen. Ich bin 1x jemanden zu knapp im Anlieger draufgekommen, mußte etwas bremsen und bin ziemlich im flachen gelandet. Klar, hat durchgeschlagen und bißerl nach vorne ausgefedert, war aber kein wirkliches Problem.

Langer Reder kurzer Sinn, schaut zwar wild aus, ist aber sogar für mich, der ne Phopie gegen hohen Luftstand hat, problemlos.

----------


## mankra

> wie weit gehts jetzt ca? und wie verläuft die streckenführung danach?
> grüße


Absprunghöhe ~ 1,80m, Länge ca. 6 Meter (grob abgeschritten).
Breite Landung- Anlieger - bekanntes Waldstück mit den beiden Linienvarianten.

----------


## janez

hey, danke!
also bleibt des waldstück danach eh, feinfein!
na dann bin ich ja schon gespannt....
grüße

----------


## smoe

am foto steht der so nach oben, als ob er kicken tät wenn man schnell drüber fahrt.. täuscht oder?!

----------


## mankra

Es ist etwas ansteigend, aber kickt überhaupt nichts. Die Rampe ist einige Meter lang, kein kleiner Radius, der Kicken könnte.

Im Prinzipp mit Windisch vergleichbar, zwar bißerl höher, dafür kürzer, man kann deutlich langsamer drüber.

----------


## georg

:Stick Out Tongue:  Pffff.. muß ich mir ansehen, so auf den Photos schaut das ja heftig aus. Aber für die die sich da trauen und das können sicher eine feine Lösung für die Stelle. Für mich Fürchteopi muß wohl ein Grandpachickenway her..  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Redface:

----------


## pagey

also können muss ma bei dem gap nix .. schnell genug hin und fertig ... da kickt nix und landung is auch sehr human .... des is halb so weit wie in windischgarsten ....

----------


## Vuntzam

is echt nix dabei, hab ma zuerst auch gedacht das heftig ausschaut aber geht sich locker aus und is a super landung, anlieger nacher is auch überhaupt kein problem, und vorbeifahrn kann man auch ohne große umstände. kann nur jedem empfehlen es auch zu probiern. glaub auch nicht das es beim rennen an der stelle zu übermäßig vielen stürzen kommen wird!

----------


## georg

> also können muss ma bei dem gap nix .. schnell genug hin und fertig ... da kickt nix und landung is auch sehr human ..


 Das letzte Mal wie das einer zu mir gesagt hat bin ich bewußtlos im Wald gelegen, daher hab ich mit Springen ein bissi ein Problem.  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Na, ist sicher supi. Die haben vermutlich gerade an dem Ding geschaufelt wie wir über die ursprüngliche Stelle hergezogen sind.  :Smile:

----------


## pagey

> Das letzte Mal wie das einer zu mir gesagt hat bin ich bewußtlos im Wald gelegen, daher hab ich mit Springen ein bissi ein Problem.


bist da dem chrisi irgend einen drop hinterhergefallen ?  :Smile:

----------


## mankra

> Für mich Fürchteopi muß wohl ein Grandpachickenway her..


Dachte ich mir gestern nach den Fotos aus, bzw. als ich ihn mir das erstemal angesehen hab.

----------


## Poison :)

roadgap geht easy  :Wink:  https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...oto=4859&cat=1 
pagey is back  :Way To Go:  https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...oto=4860&cat=1 
war extrem nice heud!
mitm wetter hama auch glück ghabt..bim hin+heimfahren hats pisst! 
lg

----------


## noox

Richtig geiler Tag heute. Um 5 Uhr aufgestanden. 5:20 ab zu den Twins. Vor 10 am Lift.... um 23:45 wieder daheim - fuh!

Ich bin/war beim Springen auch eher der Hosenscheißer. Bis auf den 1. Run bin ich den Roadgap auch immer gesprungen. Beim ersten Mal war ich a Spur zu kurz - dann immer sehr smooth. Wie schon gesagt - ca. 6m weit. Der Anlieger danach ist noch nicht ganz hart, aber nachmittags hat er schon gut gepasst, sodass man trotzdem ziemlich schnell in die Wurzelpassage rein ist. Und das wird sicher noch schneller.

Auch bei der zweiten von uns zuletzt kritisierten Stelle habens was gemacht: Der kaputte Anlieger oben wurde neu und größer gemacht (ist allerdings noch sehr weich). Gleich danach bei der seltsamen Auffahrt in der Wiese mit Durchschlagsgefahr steht jetzt eine Rampe davor, sodass man raufspringen kann. Find ich einfach und super gelöst.

Zwei Traum-Tage. Sonntag Hinterglemm, Mo Semmering. Hat gut gepasst. Was allerdings manche Leute an der Family-Strecke finde, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen...

----------


## pAz

> ABA da wünscht ma kan das wer zu kurz kommt, des endet böse!!!


denk ich nicht.
gab einige die etwas kurz sprangen und mit dem hinterrad aufsetzten und ganz normal weiterfuhren.
anders ists natürlich wenn jemand im schritttempo nach vorne von der rampe runter fliegt... :Wink:

----------


## noox

Der Ausschnitt vom Mario's Roadgap-Sprung schaut so krank aus:

----------


## Sendo

oh mann oh mann, jeder erzählt hier wien schön die strecke ist und wie toll nicht das wochenende wird UND ich volldepp muss für den sch... bachelor nächsten dienstag büffeln ahahahahahhahahahahh  :Wink:  und was mach ich dann mit meinem akademischen titel --> ab in die dusche  :Wink:  

aber das roadgap schaut ja wirklich ned schlimm auf, da gibts ja um welten schlimmeres!
wünsch allen dieses wochenende viel spaß und werd mir die sache nächste woche (je nach trunkenheitszustand) evtl. am donnerstag oder fr anschaun! 
grüße sendo

----------


## Reini

> Der Ausschnitt vom Mario's Roadgap-Sprung schaut so krank aus:


An die Fotoposition hab ich auch schon gedacht, i glaub da werden am WE sehr sehr sehr viele Leute stehen werden und fotoknipsen (mich eingeschlossen  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Mexx

> An die Fotoposition hab ich auch schon gedacht, i glaub da werden am WE sehr sehr sehr viele Leute stehen werden und fotoknipsen (mich eingeschlossen )


Na dere reini,


fahrst net mit am Wochenende?

----------


## Laubfrosch

gibtzn video vom roadgap?

also nich das ich ichs net springen dat. aber mal anguggen wär scho cool.

hab ghört liegt schnee oben?

----------


## Poison :)

schnee längst wieder weg, war hestern rocken zum schluss  :Smile: 

hier ein serienbild wo man die "weite" ganz gut sieht
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-2470.html

ich schätz es is bissl höher, dafür bissl kürzer wie windischgarsten

lg

----------


## noox

Ich hoff, ich schaff nächste Woche die Helkamvideos zu schneiden. Die vom Semmering dürften ganz gut geworden sein.

----------


## Laubfrosch

danke @ poison. naja is ja total unstressig. 
hoffentlich macht dort jmd bilder wenn ich da mich im schteilen probier  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

das gap am geisskopf zur wiese raus is da irgendwie spektakulärer.

schön viele felsen in der landung und wenn ma laufen lässt knallt ma gnadenlos ins flache. 

kumpl hat sich da gestern den arm gebrochen.  :Frown:

----------


## grisch

> danke @ poison. naja is ja total unstressig. 
> hoffentlich macht dort jmd bilder wenn ich da mich im schteilen probier 
> 
> das gap am geisskopf zur wiese raus is da irgendwie spektakulärer.
> 
> schön viele felsen in der landung und wenn ma laufen lässt knallt ma gnadenlos ins flache. 
> 
> kumpl hat sich da gestern den arm gebrochen.


wiesengap in bmais wie auch windischgarsten sehen halt heftig aus wenn man davor steht, mit genügend speed gefahren sind jedoch beide sehr gut zu springen und auch sicher zu landen! windischgarsten verzeiht sogar zu kurz springen, dass könnte in bmais wohl wirklich schmerzlich sein!

----------


## Laubfrosch

in bischofsmais is zu kurz kein stress. aber zuweit.... aua.frontlastig im flat aufn felsen glandet. aber ohne sturz überlebt.meine hinterher fahrer mussten auch alle ins flat.

----------


## mankra

Windisch hat für mich weniger schlimm ausgesehen, da doch deutlich niedriger.

----------


## SharKoon

ab wie vielen jahren ist das eigentlic  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## _kopfschuss_

> ab wie vielen jahren ist das eigentlic


hmm ich glaub da gibts keine altersbeschränkung!!  :Smile:

----------


## Flo(w)rider

die dh is meines wissens ab 12, damals zumindest, da kann i mi no erinnern, weil i mi gfreut hab, dass i schon 13 bin :Wink: 

lg

----------


## Sanchez

und wer kontrollierts...?

----------


## Flo(w)rider

des bleibt dahingestellt...

----------


## Ju82

Kann nur von dem 4x-Rennen in Koppl berichten - dort musste man 16 Jahre alt um überhaupt starten zu dürfen - es wurde natürlich auch vom ÖRV-Rennleiter kontrolliert - ob es nun von der UCI oder vom ÖRV ausgeht kann ich Euch nicht sagen. 
Find's schade - is' sicher net die beste Nachwuchsförderung!  :Twisted:

----------


## Poison :)

rennen sind ab 16

glaub aber der kleine meinte den park im allgemeinen  :Wink: 

lg

----------


## Laubfrosch

ausser der deutsche ixs rookies cup. der is glaub ab 10 oder so

----------


## bern

Ist heute wer oben? Ich überlege gerade ob ich ZA nehme und rauffahr.
lg
bernhard

----------


## Laubfrosch

erst morgen nacht beinander an der zauberbar.

----------


## Flo(w)rider

hat viellecht wer a mitfahrgelegnheit aus wien (umgebung) zu frohnleichnahm, oder was da jetz für feiertage kommen? wär supa.

lg

----------


## georg

Die besten Bilderchen die ich heute (11.6.2009) gemacht habe, sind in meiner Galerie. -> https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html
Wer glaubt, dass ich sie/ihn auf der Daunhillstrecke im Anlieger (2tes Waldstück) erwischt hat, schickt mir einfach eine PM.

----------


## janez

top  :Way To Go: 
danke noch mal auf diesem weg, georg!
grüße

----------


## Reini

> Sam Hill und Brendon Fairclough
> 
> Wir freuen uns 2 der besten Downhiller der Welt und das MONSTER ENERGY / SPECIALIZED Downhill Team begrüßen zu dürfen. Lasst es euch nicht entgehen für ein paar Sekunden am Hinterrad dieser Jungs zu kleben. Nicht oft gibt es so eine Gelegenheit soche Ausnahmefahrer live zu erleben und mit Ihnen zu fahren und chillen. Unter dem Motto RIDE &CHILL with HILL werden wir also eine Sonderschicht einlegen und ab 13 Uhr am 15.6. die Pforten öffnen. Bitte schaut auf die Webside, wir werden die Details des Besuchs aktualisieren. Bei Weltcup-Teams kann immer mal was passieren!!
> 
> Steckbrief der Rider: ....


Quelle: www.bikeparksemmering.at

----------


## vladisman

hello

ich weis es hat sauwetter aber ich probiers trotzdem,....

irgendwer motiviert heut am nachmittag am semmering zu riden?
so gut wie keine leute oben,......2 tschechen und der gö mit einer fahrtechnik-gruppe,....

und auf der passhöhe regnets net so tragisch,......

wenn wer will,....

mfg

----------


## Sanchez

jo ich. wennst mich von zu hause abholst  :Wink: 
wohn in rekawinkel 20 km außerhalb von wien.

----------


## pAz

helmcam video der dh-strecke

----------


## Mr.V

Grias eich!

Werde nächstes Wochenende mit einem Freund, soweit's das Wetter zulässt, vermutlich am Semmering raufschauen. Sonst noch wer dabei?  :Smile:

----------


## Reini

> Der neue Freeride Trail "sweet and sexy" öffnet am Freitag, den 17. August seine Pforten im Bikepark Zau[:ber:]g Semmering! Der Freeride Trail wurde komplett von Hand gebaut und schlängelt sich mit viel Flow, Northshores, Jumps und Anliegern durch den Wald ins Tal und bietet Spaß für alle Könnensstufen!


Näheres auf der Semmering HP

----------


## pAz

kann sein dass ich so. und mo. dort bin.
is aber noch ned sicher

----------


## schnur

> kann sein dass ich so. und mo. dort bin.
> is aber noch ned sicher


wennst am sonntag dort bist, komm ich a hin.

----------


## der koch

eventuell fahr ich freitag runter, vielleicht ergibt sich was :Smile:

----------


## georg

Den Freitag nachmittag bin ich - vermutlich - auch am Semmering. Bin das letzte Wochenende zu wenig zum Fahren gekommen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Reini

Waaaaaaahh, i möcht a wieder runter fahren.
Nur wart i no immer das die Schraube von Canfield kommt *grmlpftskt*

----------


## Mexx

> Waaaaaaahh, i möcht a wieder runter fahren.
> Nur wart i no immer das die Schraube von Canfield kommt *grmlpftskt*



Nu immer net da? Verdammt!!!!

I muß a auf mei Gabel warten. Mach dir nix draus, die Saison dauert eh nu a wengl.
hoffe für dich das der Schrauben bald kommt! ganzfestdaumendrück

----------


## Reini

Souuuuuuuu,
Schraube ist da (zumindest no bei der Post)

Samstag Semmerriiiiiiiiiiinng

----------


## Mexx

> Souuuuuuuu,
> Schraube ist da (zumindest no bei der Post)
> 
> Samstag Semmerriiiiiiiiiiinng


NA gratuliere! hat eh lang genug gedauert!

i kann leider net am Samstag, bei Norco liegt ausserdem nu am Rücken ohne Gabel.
Na viel Spaß beim shredden!

----------


## Reini

Ich werd am Do wieder unten sein  :Smile:

----------


## Mexx

Du glücklicher!
und wie gez das neue Bike?
I muß nu auf die Gabel warten, muß eh mal nachfragen wie lang es etwa nu dauert.

----------


## Reini

> Du glücklicher!
> und wie gez das neue Bike?
> I muß nu auf die Gabel warten, muß eh mal nachfragen wie lang es etwa nu dauert.


Gut, seeeehr gut  :Smile: 
Ja schau das es schnell geht :Smile:

----------


## trek

ich bin höchst wahrscheinlich 1+2. sept. am semmering (jedoch leider alleine, da von mir sonst keiner frei hat). Würd mich freuen, wenn sich jemand zum fahren finden würde.

Auto: grüner VW Sharan mit Linzer Kennzeichen
Bike: KTM Aphex 2008

cu @ the trails

----------


## The rabbit

Danke Chef!

So, fährt wer runter am SO. ?

----------


## georg

So weiß ich nicht, ich werde aber morgen (Freitag) nachmittag dort sein.

----------


## The rabbit

Bei mir gehts auf Grund da Arbeit nicht. Schaufel mir die Tage, wos geht, immer frei. Darum Sonntag :Big Grin:

----------


## Pethem

Termin fixiert


Samstag ab 13 Uhr bin ich oben

Sonst noch wer?

----------


## michlfeit

Morgen wer oben?? Hätt noch einen Platz im Auto. Bin Nördlich von Wien zuhause...

----------

